# هدية الصباح : صحي خالص خالص برنامج لامه الشهير



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

برنامج من شركة لامة
يحول الوحدات الصحية الى fixure units خاص وعام private & public
يحسب سعات المضخات العامة والخاصة
والخزانات العلوية 
وال losses
وال hammer
وحاجات تانية


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

جاري اعمال الرفع


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

ظرف طارئ واعود لاحقا


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً كثيراُ 
الهديه القادمة عاوزنها تكون ( صحى خالص خالص )*​


----------



## mech eng2 (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اية الحلاوة دي كلها 
من زماااان وانا بادور علية


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

mech eng2 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اية الحلاوة دي كلها
> من زماااان وانا بادور علية



عشان خاطرك ملف من عندهم أقصد شركة لامة

((( أرجو من الادارة سحب الجملة اعلاه لو أعتبروها ترويج او دعاية لشركة لا علاقة لي بها)))
عشان خاطرك ملف عن المضخات
http://ifile.it/s1vkefn/CR, CRI, CRN, CRE, CRIE, CRNE, Vertical centrifugal pumps.rar


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

_أخوتي الأكارم_
_سوف تتحول هدية الصباح منذ_
_الغد إن شاء الله الى هدية المساء _
_لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
_لأنه البنحبو بيظهر بالمساء فقط_
_صدر تحت توقيعي بقصرالشعب وبإسم الشعب_
_أخوكم عبدالعاطي بدري_


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

المرفق من شركة خزفية للتركيبات الصحية
الاكريليك


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

وخزفية 
سيراميك



http://ifile.it/hekwqyr/Casavia Ceramic Product Profile.rar


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

حسابات المضخات اون لاين

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pumps-power-d_505.html


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

http://ifile.it/uwyzx95/SyncroFlo%20-%20Sizing%20Booster%20Pumps%20-%20Latest%20Tricks%20and%20Trends%20-%202009%20ASPE%20Technical%20Symposium.rar


----------



## محمد صلاح المكاوى (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aati badri (1 مايو 2010)

محمد صلاح المكاوى قال:


> مشكور يابشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


 

عشانك ياهندسة
موقع الجماعة





http://aspe.org/


----------



## اراس الكردي (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## mech eng2 (2 مايو 2010)

الله يسعد صباحك ومساك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

اراس الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


 
وبارك فيك يا أخا صلاح الدين
شرفتني الزيارة جدا جدا
أعانكم الله على المسئوليات الجسام في الاشراف


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

mech eng2 قال:


> الله يسعد صباحك ومساك
> جزاك الله خيرا


 
ويسعد جميع أوقاتك وجعلها في طاعته


----------



## mohamed mech (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا يا باشمهندس عبد العاطى :63: يا فنان :63:
حاجة روعة بجد :12:
تسلم :79:​


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً كثيرا يا باشمهندس عبد العاطى :63: يا فنان :63:
> 
> حاجة روعة بجد :12:
> 
> تسلم :79:​


 
آآآآآآآآآآسف ياهندسة إتأخرت أرد عليك 
وبارك فيك ومد من عمرك وأسعد جميع أيامك


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يا رفيق عبد العاطى 

طلعت عينى و انا بعمل الفهرس 

تبقى بادى فى امان الله ملفات تصميم و بعدين تقلب كتالوجات و اخر الموضوع تقلبه اكواد 

طلعت عينى يا ابا الحج مع ان كل ملفاتك تحفه و كل مشاركه محتاجه موضوع لوحدها


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## akram77 (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم صديقي الكريم و مهندسنا المعلم البارع 
انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع حقيقة و حقيقة الملف رائع و من شركة محترمة و هم يقدمون مجموعات مضخات الحريق ايضا و انا تعاملت معهم و كانوا اصحاب خبرة و ضمير 
باقي اللينكات تحتاج اعادة رفع و ياريت على الفور شيرد 
صبحك الله و أمساكم بكل خير


----------



## م شهاب (9 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ بس يا ريت تتكرم وتشرح حساب water hummer arrestor لاني مفهمتش بشكل جيد طريقة حسابه

وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا رفيق عبد العاطى
> 
> طلعت عينى و انا بعمل الفهرس
> 
> ...



امال لو ما اتعبتك
حا اتعب مين
كيفك يا رايع


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

islam khattab قال:


> وجزاكم الله كل خير



وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

akram77 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



وجزاك خيرا


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



وبارك لك في عمرك وصحتك


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم صديقي الكريم و مهندسنا المعلم البارع
> انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع حقيقة و حقيقة الملف رائع و من شركة محترمة و هم يقدمون مجموعات مضخات الحريق ايضا و انا تعاملت معهم و كانوا اصحاب خبرة و ضمير
> باقي اللينكات تحتاج اعادة رفع و ياريت على الفور شيرد
> صبحك الله و أمساكم بكل خير



مراحب يا بروف
طلباتك اوامر لو قدرنا
ووينك ما ظاهر


----------



## aati badri (31 مارس 2013)

م شهاب قال:


> مشكور يا استاذ بس يا ريت تتكرم وتشرح حساب water hummer arrestor لاني مفهمتش بشكل جيد طريقة حسابه
> 
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير



العفو يا هندسة
وياريت بعد هذه الشهور يكون الامر اتضح


----------



## nofal (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

